# Thoughts on Lindy Fuller of Lindy's Maltese



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Maltese and was looking to add a Shih Tzu puppy, but after being here a while I'm starting to think about another Maltese. Everyone's babies are just sooo cute! I've looked in to a few breeders already. I had no idea there were so many top breeder's in and around Texas. I recently visited Lindy's website and was impressed with her dogs and their pedigrees. Some of the lines in her pedigrees are highly recommended here. I really like the fact that she is only a few hours away from me. I would like to get involved in showing someday and I think having a top breeder so close would be helpful. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lindy is a very nice person. She has one of the smallest male maltese I have ever seen. He did well in the ring. Carried himself proud. http://lindysmaltese.com/malteseboys.htm. 
One of my girls is out of her lines. She is a very professional handler. 

<span style="font-family:Verdana">Good luck on your search for your Maltese Puppy.</span>


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I spoke with Lindy last year when we were looking to add a puppy. She is nice as can be and if she had one available at the time, we would have definitely been interested. Good luck!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I heard great things about Lindy's Maltese. Good luck in your puppy search.


----------

